
Netflix is ‘in advanced talks’ to acquire Luc Besson’s EuropaCorp studio - ExcelSaga
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/31/17184198/netflix-europa-corp-luc-besson-valerian-rumor
======
jarjoura
It was cute when Netflix was only producing a few serial tv shows, but if
we're headed to a world where you NEED Netflix to get access to premium
content, then I'm not supportive of this future.

~~~
tartuffe78
How is that different from any other premium content provider?

~~~
jarjoura
Everyone else syndicates and usually only controls a small market. HBO is only
in a few countries, for example, and all of their content ends up accessible
in other areas. You can buy all of it from iTunes!

------
ExcelSaga
Here’s a link to the original piece, but it is in French:
[https://www.capital.fr/entreprises-marches/netflix-en-
discus...](https://www.capital.fr/entreprises-marches/netflix-en-discussions-
avancees-pour-racheter-europacorp-le-studio-de-luc-besson-1280538)

